
Who owns the stock api Alpha Vantage? - uberend23
The stock API alpha vantage gives the world access to data that would normally cost a company millions of dollars... for free.<p>But it has no crunchbase base, no about page...<p>There is almost no information about the owner, or the company<p>Why is this?
======
daleholborow
You're either the world's worst covert promoter, or just prone to wild
hyperbole. "Cost millions of dollars"? Seriously?

Before you start your premium investment newsletter for high-net-worth
individuals, why don't you simply, you know... ask?

[https://www.alphavantage.co/](https://www.alphavantage.co/)

Please refer to the Support Page or simply contact us if you have any
questions, feedbacks, feature requests, or just want to say hello!

